# Colchester Student lathe refurb



## hermetic (Sep 28, 2019)

Hi guysa few weeks ago I finished the rebuild and repaint on my lathe, and also did a few repairs to it, including removing several loose spare parts from the bottom of both gearboxes, and putting them back where they should have been!I have also got a nearly new set of spindle bearings for this lathe, and a future video will show my (attempt?) to fit them. Enjoy! like and subscribes much appreciated!
Phil, UK
https://www.youtube.com/user/philhermetic/


----------



## Charles Lamont (Sep 30, 2019)

Very nice. It's hard to tell the colour because it changes under different lights. What colour (and brand) did you use?


----------



## hermetic (Oct 24, 2019)

Hi Charles, it is Colchester green from paragon enamel paints, good stuff, buy the thinners from him as well, as it is not plain white spirit, but mkore like naptha!
Phil


----------

